# My Picky Pixel



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

My hedgehog is 4 months old, and we got her when she was about 1 month old. I am concerned about her diet though. She eats her kibble (Purina 1 chicken and rice) and freeze-dried crickets and mealworms, but I can't get her to eat any meats, vegetables, or fruits. We have tried chicken, lettuce, strawberries, and apple, but she only sniffs them. She had a nibble of the lettuce and strawberry (then refused to eat some more), but wanted nothing to do with the chicken and apples. I'm afraid we started introducing these things too late. What can I do to get her to eat more foods? Is she not getting the nutrition she needs?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you could try watermelon and bananas. those seem to be popular with hedgies.

also my understanding is that live mealworms are a better choice.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you could also try gerber chicken sticks. some hedgies like them.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think it's too late to introduce those kinds of foods. I would just keep trying if I were you. Hedgies can be VERY picky. lol Mine is picky too.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My Kashi has turned down every single food I have tried with him... apparently he just likes his kibble *sigh*
He doesn't even really seem to like mealworms that much :S Or maybe he just doesn't know how to eat it yet? I have no idea...


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> My Kashi has turned down every single food I have tried with him... apparently he just likes his kibble *sigh*
> He doesn't even really seem to like mealworms that much :S Or maybe he just doesn't know how to eat it yet? I have no idea...


Do you feed Kashi live mealworms or the frozen kind?? I'm just curious! Because I heard if they are alive it entertains them and makes them want to eat it!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > My Kashi has turned down every single food I have tried with him... apparently he just likes his kibble *sigh*
> ...


I tried giving him canned mealworms, because my mom would definitely not allow me to have a tub of live worms sitting in my fridge :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla is picky too! I tried live mealworms...nothing! squash, pear...nothing! All he did with the carrot & pea is annoint! :roll: Will keep trying though.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I just offered her watermelon, and she ate some of it, then stopped. I don't know if she will eat more later or what, but I am hoping so! :mrgreen: I will try the other things you all said hedgehogs like very soon! Thank you all!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > shaelikestaquitos said:
> ...


hahahah. Yeah the only reason I have them live in a tub is because they are kept in the outside refrigorater, which makes all the difference because we don't keep food in that one! It's creepy because as soon as they thaw out they begin moving again...they never die it seems. :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A mix of quality cat foods are the staple of a good diet. Treats are ok to feed just don't over do it. Lettuce has no nutritional value and can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I use Purina 1 as well, I haven't gotten around to mixing it with other foods yet. I've tried live mealworms, chicken, banana, broccoli, and scrambled egg, and Watson doesn't want anything to do with any of it. He barely sniffs it before trying to squirm away! I'm going to try watermelon tonight... but I really wish he would like some sort of treat so I could get him to calm down a bit  He doesn't really play with toys either - he just likes to burrow and sleep.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Beanie said:


> I use Purina 1 as well, I haven't gotten around to mixing it with other foods yet. I've tried live mealworms, chicken, banana, broccoli, and scrambled egg, and Watson doesn't want anything to do with any of it. He barely sniffs it before trying to squirm away! I'm going to try watermelon tonight... but I really wish he would like some sort of treat so I could get him to calm down a bit  He doesn't really play with toys either - he just likes to burrow and sleep.


@Beanie:
Yeah, Kashi is about the same. He hates all the foods I have tried, and just burrows and sleeps. The only toys he plays with are his wheel and this cat ball with a bell in the middle. I hear him pushing it around his cage at night!


----------

